# Dan Aykroyd Wines sends free wine to the troops!



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2010)

This from CBC.ca, shared in accordance with the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the _Copyright  Act_:


> Canadian military members at the Kandahar Airfield who prefer a Pinot over a pilsner can now raise a glass with their beer-drinking buddies for free.
> 
> Each month, Canadian Forces personnel in Afghanistan are allowed two drinks.
> 
> ...



Way to go Dan Aykroyd Wines!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 May 2010)

Good for them!


----------



## Xcalibar (18 May 2010)

That was very nice of him.

If there is one thing Dan Ackroyd knows, it's spirits.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 May 2010)

Xcalibar said:
			
		

> That was very nice of him.
> 
> If there is one thing Dan Ackroyd knows, it's spirits.



Nice Ghostbusters reference!


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 May 2010)

Dan is the Man!  Just wish it had of come during my tour.  Luck stiffs.


----------



## my72jeep (18 May 2010)

Dan is a big supporter of any one in uniform. I think he is also a sheriff's deputy in at least two states.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 May 2010)

...on Dan's donation:


> Canadian soldiers and officers at Kandahar Airfield who prefer Pinot Noir to pilsner can now raise a glass with their beer-drinking buddies without having to pay for the privilege.
> 
> Each month, Canadian Forces personnel in Afghanistan are allowed two drinks per month. The beer comes at no cost, thanks to donations from breweries, but a half-bottle of vino costs $9.
> 
> ...


----------



## harry8422 (23 May 2010)

Thank you Dan we love you


----------



## stealthylizard (23 May 2010)

> Each month, Canadian Forces personnel in Afghanistan are allowed two drinks.



Not in my location.  2 beer on Christmas Eve, and 2 beer New Year's Eve.  Regimental Day wasn't even acknowledged.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (23 May 2010)

Hmm...where I am I'm lucky to get fresh food........good thing all those in KAF can have a drink. They need it........ :


----------



## vonGarvin (23 May 2010)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Hmm...where I am I'm lucky to get fresh food........good thing all those in KAF can have a drink. They need it........ :


Ah, yes, this is rather refreshing.  "KAFITE" vs "OTW", the "real" soldiers, and all that jazz.  Love it.







You know what?  Go fuck your hat.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (27 May 2010)

Hat frigged.

I was indeed stepping back into that old argument, and so retract previous statement. However, I'd really rather see the kit we need to do our jobs out here BEFORE those who have a relatively safer, more comfortable, state of living get extras. That was my point.

That being said, and I should've said it earlier, well done Dan.


----------



## gcclarke (27 May 2010)

I understand the sentiment, but still, it's not a zero-sum game. KAF being supplied, free of charge, with some wine by Elwood Blues doesn't affect the logistics of getting needed kit out to where you guys are. Getting the wine out there isn't a priority, and I'm sure that it only makes it onto flights that have room after all the gear that is actually needed to fight a war is loaded up. 

I do realize this is a bit of an assumption, but I would also assume that anyone making the opposite decision would be court-martialed for it. 

And of course, I do realize that it is somewhat hypocritical for me to weigh in on such matters, with the fact that on ship we get to bring our bar with us.


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 May 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> ...with the fact that on ship we get to bring our bar with us...



I knew I should have gone Navy.....  ;D


----------



## SeanNewman (27 May 2010)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> ...Regimental Day wasn't even acknowledged.



Very unfortunate for you, because we certainly did the Ortona Toast with the best rum I've ever tasted in 2008.


----------



## observor 69 (27 May 2010)

Technoviking in another life ?  
Anyone see a resemblance ?


----------



## vonGarvin (27 May 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## SeanNewman (27 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, this is rather refreshing.  "KAFITE" vs "OTW", the "real" soldiers, and all that jazz.  Love it.



It's coming...either the BK picture or the plaid picture...steady...hoooooold...


----------



## vonGarvin (27 May 2010)

These?  ;D


----------



## SeanNewman (27 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> These?  ;D



Drats, your pre-emptive _*self*_-strike has left me with no viable COAs!!  I surrender...

PS - How do you do the expanding pic trick?


----------



## vonGarvin (27 May 2010)

You may win; however, people still get to see the (one) time I got to Burger King.  But the plaid photo?  Hell, I'm wearing that very jacket now!


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2010)

Those are wonderful photos!


----------



## SeanNewman (27 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> You may win...



No worries.  Since you self-sacrificed first, I will do the honourable thing and follow suit.  When my grandkids ask me "What did you do in the great Afghan war?"  I can say "Well, I went on supplementscanada.ca and worked out twice a day".


----------



## GAP (27 May 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> How do you do the expanding pic trick?



If the pic is below 200K it will automatically resize to the smaller image with the resize capability. If it is a small pic at the start (I don't know the cutoff size), it will never get larger.


----------



## Spr.Earl (28 May 2010)

You got your Rum ration?


----------

